# Is this a good heat press? Which epson printer? Noobie Feedback



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

As with many noobies on this forum, I have aspirations to starting my own at home t shirt printing biz. However, I have a few setbacks that will only allow me to do so much. I have read a lot of threads on this forum and have soaked up a ton of knowledge from you pros, and am very grateful for all the info that you guys are willing to share.

Here is my problem:

I am looking for a heat press that is cheap, but gets the job done. I have been looking into this homemade company called "monkey press". I am not sure if it is the right way to go, but hell....its definitely the right price. I stumbled upon them while doing an ebay search for heat presses and they seem to have 100% feedback. 

My fulltime job is designing websites, but I need to make the leap off on my own. I figure the best way is to start small, build some capital, and then upgrade as I go. Can you guys tell me if the heat press listed above seems legit?

I have a lot of high detailed designs so I pretty much ruled out screenprinting due to my budget and time constraints.

Also, can anyone also recommend a good epson printer model for printing high graphic designs for t-shirt printing?

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Noobie Feedback*

Since the link I posted got removed, I will just put the stats of the heatnig press here. Is there more that I should be looking into before making a purchase?

----------------------------------------------
1500 Watts of Shirt Pressing Power! 
Aaargh! Aaarrrgh! Aaarggh!!! 








Teflon Coated Heat Platen! 
Easy To Keep Clean! 








10" x 15" Contoured Padded Pressing Area! 
No Wasted Space! 








Digital Timer! 
Know When To Say When! 








Adjustable Temperature up to 400 Degrees! 
Flexibility To Meet Your Needs! 








Color Instructions Included! 
Get It Right The First Time! 








Online Tech Support! 
Visit Our Website For Help! 
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not sure about that heat press, but if you search for epson using the forum search :searchforum:, you'll find some good past threads about epson printer recommendations.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

I do not know anything about your Monkey Heat Press. From my research, a decent heat press can be had for under $600. Some tried/true names mentioned are Hix and Stahls....plus some heatpresses are private labels of well-respected brands.

I would look for a used entry level one at screenprinters.net as they have a classifieds area. 

I would be concerned about reliability (even heating, pressure, etc.)
with a less well-known heat press. 

As I don't think Rodney wants this forum to become a marketplace...I've sent you a PM with some sources.

As for Epson printer, if you are looking to save money and don't need wide format...I would personally go with a C88, use the OEM ink to begin with and then go with a bulk ink system or refilling your own carts later.

Susan H.
George Knight DK20S, CX4800, 
Epson900/Magic Mix, Graphtec3000


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for your advice guys. I was trying to rename the title after I posted this Rodney. Didn't know I couldnt edit the title.

Also, I figured since I was asking for feedback on the press....I might as well ask for the printer while I'm here.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Do not even think about the monkey press. it is an upside down grill. And the eggs would make a mess.. Save you money. make a couple of web design sales and get a nice press. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't have a heat press at my shop because I am between two vendors that do T-shirts . . . 
so when I am at the shop on the weekends ... I keep fresh supply of transfer paper, T-shirts, ink, etc . . . . . and when someone wants a personalized Tee design done --- 
I design it, and take the Tee and the transfer next door to a vendor that has a heat press and pay them 50 cents to press the Tee for me 
and if I should run out of a certain size -- they have a huge inventory of blanks Tee's available 

I rather pay the 50 cents to the other vendor, than to purchase a second press . . (for now anyway) 

The T-shirt side of my business hasn't grown to the point that I would need a second press yet . . . . but that dream is still there  

so, I guess my point would be . .
maybe, find someone/vendor close to where you live and see if they will 
do the pressing for you . . . you supply the designed transfer and the T-shirt

organize you time wisely until your ready or able to make that investment



Diane


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I would not recommend the press you are looking at. The main issue among many is the heating element coils in the upper platen (the part that heats your transfers adhesive to the proper bonding temperature) is not evenly spaced and allows for cold spots. Basically this means your transfers will not hold up to washing or in some cases transfer at all. Save up for a lite press from a known manufacturer, Stahls or Hix. You can get a decent one for around $350-400.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

WOW....thanks so much for the replies. I was about to waste $250 on this skillet.

I am in the process of doing research and writing out my business plan before I make any investments though. I want to shine away from outsourcing my transfers, since I have the "if you want it right, do it yourself" mentality.

Thanks again, I'll keep up with the research and the presses you recommended.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dub3325 said:


> I am in the process of doing research and writing out my business plan before I make any investments though.


That's definitely a good idea. Glad you stopped short of making a poor investment.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Hey! I think people may have the Monkey Press confused with the EZ Press. The EZ Press is the griddle and I started to put it in the trash because I thought about what Badalou said that the person would come after me if I tried to sell it. I gave it to my friend , so if anybody has any tips on it, I'll pass it on to him--he has not had much luck either.

The Monkey Press may or may not have a griddle, but as someone who has been there, done that, i.e. wasted time and money, DON'T think you are saving money. You'll understand the difference in quality between a toy and a real press immediatly and end up buying a nice press in the end anyway. 

Let my suffering benefit someone else! I say BEWARE of crappy presses on eBay. If it looks too good to be true: IT IS.


----------

